# Central Ohio Crappie Circuit



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

*Here are the dates for the upcoming classic! Go to tourneyfishing.com for more information.

Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic:*

*Sat, Sept 12* - Rush Creek Lake

*Sat, Sept 19* - O'Shaughnessy Reservoir

*Sun, Oct 4 *- Alum Creek Lake

*Sun, Oct 11* - Deer Creek Lake (Fall Classic)


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

COCC said:


> *Here are the dates for the upcoming classic! Go to tourneyfishing.com for more information.
> 
> Fish 2 of 3 Dates To Qualify For Fall Classic:*
> 
> ...


Is the Rush Creek date right, the website says it is scheduled for Sunday, September 13th?


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

Saturday, September 12th Rush Creek kicks off the COCC!


----------



## busterbrown (Apr 14, 2015)

COCC said:


> Date had to change to Saturday, Sept 12. That is the day we will be fishing.


Ok
Good to know might be a good idea to change the website just in case people get the info from there and not here


----------



## COCC (Mar 20, 2013)

busterbrown said:


> Ok
> Good to know might be a good idea to change the website just in case people get the info from there and not here


Already changed, try refreshing the page or clearing cookies on your internet browser.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

.


----------



## timjr (Jul 23, 2009)

Fishing Alum this Sunday come out and fish with us while prefishing for the OGF tournament.


----------

